# VM vs. FNW vs. Alienware vs. VDPC



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

I was wondering which company is the best of all custom made computers. I know I'm going to get a handful of answers saying that it all comes down to the person buying it, but that isn't always necessarily true. It's clear that Alienware is a counterpart of Dell and that VoodooPC is HP's biotch. Out of these four, Falcon Northwest and Velocity Micro are the only stand-alone companies that aren't owned by commercial generic retailers.

Out of these four which do you think is overall the best PC to buy in terms of:

*Performance
Gaming
Customization
Overall Satisfaction/Bang For Your Buck*

I haven't tried any of them other than the Alienware PCs, but I've seen video demonstrations of them and am impressed the most with Velocity Micro. Yet, I still have a fondness of the Falcon Northwest approach to PC Customization.

Furthermore, would you rather buy from one of these manufacturers or would you rather build your own PC?
*
Enough typing from me... Let me know what you think!
*
_My Vote:_ Falcon Northwest​


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

MY vote goes to abs even though its not on your list best for price vs proformanc eif your not building your own.


----------



## Thundaar (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know of other companies than the four that I listed. Well... I believe I've heard of ABS on CNet, but never got to looking at it because I thought it was one of the Generic Computer Companies. I just checked it out and although they do look pretty nice, I still like the others better. Of course, ABS isn't run by any major computer companies so that's definitely a plus.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeh they buy all third party parts and put it togther for you.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

VM vs. FNW vs. Alienware vs. VDPC < all of those are overpriced for what you get.owned's idea of abs in my opinion would be better than those,and a way more fair price.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

As the others have said, I'd go for ABS. Or I'd build it myself.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would always choose ABS over any of those companies.


----------



## Skaarj (Aug 2, 2007)

I have never heard of Abs so I check them out. I still came to find them rather over priced. I put together a build on Abs as close as possible to a build i have on newegg. The Abs build was significantly more expensive.

The newegg build was around $1,580
The Abs build was priced at $2,343.99 

o.o


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Thats because building your own will always be less expensive. Someone at TSF that I was helping configured a computer From Dell with an 8600GTS in it. I went to ABS and for the same price made the same configuration but with an 8800GTS 640MB.


----------

